# Skull Bowl



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just finished these late last night. They are cast in Hydrostone, painted with acrylics and will be a cool candy dish! Here are the pix of them drying.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome Job I want one


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome job as always!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow those things look real ....awsome job!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh My Dear Lord! just LOOK at all those skulls!!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Lotus said:


> Awesome Job I want one


Seriously....are you gonna sell some of these??
I'd rather spend my money on this rather than send it away to China!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll take one too please.  Love the teeth.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

so do I just send you my address and then you reciprocate by sending me one of those. My gosh those are amazing I am so jealous


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are the Skull Master!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love, love, love them Scourge.... amazing detail and paint work - not to mention I'm so in awe of the skulls themselves.... and what an awesome idea for a candy dish!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those look fantastic! But, I think you have so many of them you could give one or two away and never miss them...so, I'd be glad to take one off your hands for you.  I would give it a good home!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

I would eat some Count Chocula out of that there skull bowl.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great Work!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I do not think that you have enough skulls. You have to make more. LOL - wow they are great. If you do decide to sell I would buy also.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I will put one on my xmas list! Just do I can have an Ed Gein moment every time I eat my ice cream. Those dishwasher safe?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wonderful!!!!may I have one?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look great. I'll add my name to the list of folks wanting to buy one too.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Outstanding job as always Scourge!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

You, my dude, are DA MAN! Very Nice work indeed. Out of curiosity (envy?).. How long have you been doing this stuff?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks soooooo much everyone for all the nice comments. I hope to be selling them soon. And to answer you Pagan, I have been making skulls for about a year now.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

they have such a great personality to them! they look like they are about to start laughing at you very nastily.


----------

